# A line skirt



## Hotmale

Hello

what is the Polish word for an A line skirt?

It is a skirt that is usually knee-length and when worn takes on the shape of the letter A.

Thank you


----------



## Thomas1

I don't think there's any specific name in Polish, though, I'm surely not an expert in this "realm".

How about:
_spódnica_
or perhaps:
_rozszerzana spódnica_.


Tom


----------



## Hotmale

Hi,
I am not sure though if rozszezana spódnica always takes on the shape of A, but I am not an expert either 

Thanks for your idea.

Cheers,
H


----------



## tkekte

What about spódnica w kształcie litery A.  Ale to A nie jest A dokładnie, a bardziej nieco jak zwężone z góry H.


----------



## roseto

We say: spódnica do kolan, rozszerzana   or   spódnica w kształcie litery A ( less used but very accurate)  or...spódnica do kolan, rozszerzana, w ksztalcie litery A


----------



## Hotmale

Hi Roseto and thank you for your reply 

I googled the word and I found "rozkloszowana", could this be it?

Cheers,
H


----------



## Thomas1

According to PWN, this might be the word you're looking for. 
It can look like this, which is a bit of a streach of an A-shaped dress to my mind; or like this, this, this, this, sleeves can also be rozkloszowane like here.

The word isn't something you can hear in an everyday conversation, I see it first time, I must admit. 


Tom


----------



## Hotmale

Thomas1 said:


> According to PWN, this might be the word you're looking for.
> It can look like this, which is a bit of a streach of an A-shaped dress to my mind; or like this, this, this, this, sleeves can also be rozkloszowane like here.
> 
> The word isn't something you can hear in an everyday conversation, I see it first time, I must admit.
> 
> 
> Tom



Gee, Thomas, thanks a lot mate 
Frankly speaking, it was in the morning that I first heard about this word .

Cheers,
H


----------



## roseto

"rozkloszowana" sounds great, what a shame I haven`t put it here  
spódnica rozkloszowana, do kolan and there`s no need to say A line  ( w kształcie litery A)


----------



## Hotmale

Thanks for confirming this 

Have a nice evening


----------

